

5 Social Media Start-Ups You Should Work For - nlow
http://www.thedailymuse.com/job-search/obsessed-with-social-media-5-companies-you-should-work-for/

======
tbatterii
none of the companies listed there have a compelling value add proposition
IMO.

Does anyone give a damn about anything besides advertising and marketing?

~~~
KMinshew
I don't know if that's fair. Livefyre just announced something like 1 billion
page views/month, so clearly someone must think they have a compelling value
prop!

~~~
tbatterii
i'm just going based on the company descriptions, when I read LiveFyre's I
thought "disqus" so, not very interesting to me, as it has been a solved
problem for a while.

Where's the "self-driving car" start up? or the "Let's revolutionize higher
education and put colleges out of business and save the world" start up?

all of these revolve around acquiring, engaging or making sense of web
traffic. not very compelling if you ask me.

